# Adopting in TN



## ratsratsrats10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are there any rats available for adopting in Tennessee??


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Where are you in TN? I live in Nashville and get calls pretty often about people looking for homes for their rats, so I could keep an eye out for you if you're in this area.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Rescueme.org is a site where you can see animals available for adoption in each state. You may also want to google "rats for adoption in TN" and see what comes up. Hope you find some!!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Young Williams Animal Center seems to have several rats for adoption right now. 

http://www.young-williams.org/animal-adoption-knoxville


----------



## ratsratsrats10 (Dec 31, 2012)

*close to Nashville*

I live close to Nashville. 8)


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool! I'll PM you if I hear anything in the next few days.


----------



## jasonryals5 (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys I live near Nashville and am looking for Female Dumbo's. I want young healthy ratties. Can anyone help?

Jason ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andrew21 (May 16, 2013)

We have 6 dumbos that were just born we won't be giving them away until they are 4 and a half weeks old. They are not sexed yet so we aren't sure what we have, but if you're interested let me know. We are around the Nashville area. Emmy is awfully cute too so I'm assuming her babies will be also.


----------



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

I have two week old rats, standard ears, who will need to be rehomed in about five weeks!


----------

